# IT'S SO HARD BEING A DOG. (picture-heavy)



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Mitchell and I say that to Chip every time he flops down in utter defeat and sighs because he can't eat the cat poop, chase after a jogger, destroy my clothes, etc. And, of course, life really is incredibly hard for dogs...they have so many things to do, as showcased by these pictures.


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

As you can see, Chip especially has a hard time with life.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL very cute


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup....now that looks like a tough life.....poor little guy. :tongue:


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Chip, you have it tough!!!!! How adorable he is!


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

LMAO this dog acts like it's a vicious crime against humanity when I make him drop socks, fallen pieces of pasta, the cat, etc. He'll stop what he's doing, make this god-awful grunt/belly noise, and just fall over and stare blankly ahead. And sigh. And sigh again. And sigh again, while looking over his shoulder to see if I'm looking at him yet.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lol very cute! great pictures! seems like he has a rough life! :lol:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh poor baby looks like he has is super rough!
lol.
He is such a cutie, and looks like you've given him a wonderful, happy home. :smile:


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments to him, guys! He's a little ham so I'm sure he'd be strutting around if he was literate! ;D


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I like the one where you must have put the bear or what ever on top of him. He looks like he want's to say, man your stupid.


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Herzo said:


> I like the one where you must have put the bear or what ever on top of him. He looks like he want's to say, man your stupid.


Actually, he dragged it on top of himself, LOL. I came home from work and he was laying underneath it. That's his baby  He picked it out himself for Christmas...pulled it out of a bin at PetSmart and carried it around the store until we went to the check-out. It's twice his size. XD


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

These are just too cute!!! Love the one snuggling with kitty. Makes me want to get a little one!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Mokapi said:


> Actually, he dragged it on top of himself, LOL. I came home from work and he was laying underneath it. That's his baby  He picked it out himself for Christmas...pulled it out of a bin at PetSmart and carried it around the store until we went to the check-out. It's twice his size. XD


That's so cute.I miss read his look.We don't have stuffed toys around hear any more since I got the Pitbull he just pulls them apart.My Basset isn't to happy she loved her hedge hog with the squeaky.


----------

